# Are all Tetras schoolers



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Hi, well i just recently transferred my community from my 37gal to their new 100gal home, and now i have alot of stocking room, and am thinking of stocking it with a few different kinds of tetra schools. And anyway was just wondering if all tetra species are schooling fish??? thx!


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

I have not kept all kinds but generally most tetras will stick around individuals of the same species. I know some kinds are tighter schoolers than others. If you keep a number of at least six or more in a large amount of space, the majority of species should school.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most are shoalers at least, but not all are schoolers. The only schoolers I know for sure are Rummy-nose and Bloodfins. Bloodfins are the tightest schoolers I have seen. A lot of people think Cardinals/Neons do, but not the case. It looks more like that in a smaller tank because they really have no place to go. I have about 100 Cards in a 125g and they are in groups, but very loose ones. Meanwhile, my Rummy-nose (same tank) are practically bumping into each others tails because they swim so tightly together.


----------

